
Steam-powered submarines of WWI - vinnyglennon
http://warisboring.com/articles/his-majestys-scary-steam-subs-2/
======
aidos
Wow, that's quite a history.

There's more detail on the Battle of May Island here
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_May_Island](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_May_Island)

The damage on Fearless, which sunk the K17, gives a little insight into the
pandemonium [http://www.rfyc.org/wp-
content/uploads/BattleMayIsland_Fearl...](http://www.rfyc.org/wp-
content/uploads/BattleMayIsland_Fearless1.png)

------
Sharlin
Of course, modern nuclear submarines are steam-powered too :)

~~~
dredmorbius
Observing where in the article this is in fact noted becomes a test of reading
comprehension and comprehensiveness.

~~~
chrisbennet
I guess I failed. I couldn't find it.

~~~
mitchty
Its the last sentence it isn't exactly hidden.

~~~
bjcy
In his defense, the last sentence is sandwiched between two ads, not exactly
the most reader friendly place to end your article.

------
Gravityloss
Why would an oil fired steam turbine be a bad solution for a submarine,
compared to then contemporary diesels? Fast ships did use oil fired steam
turbines, not large diesel engines - so why not submarines? What are the
differences? How many of the accidents are really attributable to the steam
turbine?

The article is a little shallow on that point, I think it's an interesting
question. Why were so many holes needed?

I think quite many of these histories tend to "a new plane was designed and
made, it was faster than the previous ones, it was used by these units for
these years." You don't learn much.

